

Should This Be the Last Generation? - nkurz
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/06/should-this-be-the-last-generation/

======
hga
As Heinlein noted in _Expanded Universe_ , this attitude is self-correcting.
In fact, you might expect the US to continue moving right as those sub-culture
that choose to have (more) children displace the ones that don't.

